# Angled Joint Suggestions



## IsThisOrignal (May 16, 2019)

Hi all,

I'm a complete amateur that has decided to jump headfirst into wood working and design.

I've been working on my first furniture design and have come across an issue and can't find a solution. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

The design is a trapezoid made from 18mm plywood.










I want to be able to be flat pack the piece and for it to be easy to assemble while being as aesthetically pleasing as possible, less visible fixings, the better.
Constructing the piece will need to be achieved with minimal to no skill which rules out most options. 
The other primary consideration is, *I want to be able to disassemble the unit* which rules out glue.

*The problem that I have is how to join the legs of the trapezoid to the bases.*

The angles on the design are:
• 120° between the legs and short base.
• 60° between the leg and long base. 
• All joints are designed using miter joints.

So far, I've explored the following options:
• *Biscuit joints* - won't be strong enough without glue
• *Internal bracket* - should work, will involve some level of difficulty to install
• *External bracket* - best solution I can think of, will ruin aesthetic somewhat. 
• *Dove tail* - believe it will require glue and potentially difficult to construct. 
• *Screws or bolts* - due to the angle, should require deep recesses and potentially unsightly. 
• *Spline joint* - Could work if glued on one piece and use brackets to hold pieces together.
• *Cams* - I've found some premade angled cams that should be able to work on the 120° joints though I can't find anything that will work on the 60° joints.

I can't help but think there is an obvious solution that I am missing.

Thanks in advance for any and all feedback.

George


----------



## Delete (May 19, 2017)

Heres one idea, don't know what intended use is, or if interior needs to stay open. This idea combines a bit of craftsman style with your minimalism, which you may not want. The trestle style wedged mortise and tenon must be accurately sized to produce tight joints without deforming the legs. Assembly and disassembly takes seconds. Just one quick idea.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

I wish I could help but have no idea what the heck your trying to make.


----------



## bilyo (May 20, 2015)

How about using removable pin hinges. They can be put either inside or out. Replace the removable pins with some you make with bent or looped ends so you have something to easily grasp for assembly or disassembly.

Machine screws and threaded inserts are also good for some projects that need to be knock-down.

Not knowing what you want your end result to be, I think the project might be more interesting if you made all the pieces interlocking in puzzle fashion with a key component that "unlocks" the whole thing. Carlos510 is on the right track.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

I would suggest looking into some knock-down hardware…

A quick search gives this example


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Really depends on what it is for. If weight will be applied and what forces from what direction. Pocket holes would work if weight was applied directly from the top.


----------



## IsThisOrignal (May 16, 2019)

You guys are amazing, thank you all for your input. 
I'm going to play with these suggestions and see if I can make them work. 
I'll post an update once I get our working.

Cheers
George


----------



## AndyJ1s (Jan 26, 2019)

I would go with a combination of internal brackets/cleats joined to the sides with either the KD solution above, or threaded inserts.

Andy


----------

